# Windows 7 Beta: Software Compatibility Information



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The purpose of this thread is to create a list of programs known to be installing and working normally in Windows 7 Beta and a list of those that don't. Please don't post here and continue to post in the Windows & Beta First Impressions Thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=149683

I will glean the information from the other thread and post it here.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Microsoft Office 2007
Free AVG V8
Adobe Reader V9
Adobe Flash V10,0,12,36
Adobe Shockwave
Java V6.0.110.3
ProPalms Client Manager V6.0
WIndows Live Essentials - All seem to be working
Zune 3.01
iTunes V8
Windows Home Server Connector
HP Media Smart Server Software
Avast Professional
Intel ProSet Wireless management
Google Chrome
Firefox
Norton Internet Security 2009
Avira Premium Security Suite
Intellipoint
Intellitype
Object Dock
Norton 360 V3 BETA
Yahoo messenger 9.0
AIM 6.8.14.6
ComicReader
PaintShop Pro 10.02 (with update for vista64)
WordPerfect X3
SlingPlayer 2.0.1.481
Adobe CS3 Master Collection - No 64bit
Adobe CS4 Master Collection - No 64Bit
Microsoft MapPoint
Microsoft Streets & Trips
Microsoft Autoroute
Roxio 2009 (get the SP2 update from Roxio.com or Launch.exe won't.)
Jewel Quest 1, 2 and 3
Slingo (and its various incarnations)
Sophos Antivirus
NOD32 Antivirus
Microsoft Office 2007
Microsoft FrontPage 2003
Flashation 
DivX 7 Pro
Xilisoft Audio & Video Converters (Ultimate)
AutoCAD 2009
Microsoft Live Mesh


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

McAfee
Norton 360 V2
MajicJack Voip
Windows Live One Care
Netscreen Remote VPN
Symantec Endpoint Protection V11
RealTek Audio (some versions)
DirecTV2PC
Adobe Acrobat V5 (old)
Real VNC


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

- You CANNOT upgrade XP (any version)

- There appears to be issues across the board with VPN software and it appears to be an issue with the way the software writes to the registry.

- WIFI cards frequently aren't recognized properly. If you have a problem go to the manufacturers web site and download the Vista driver for the WIFI card and install manualy. This seems to be taking care of the problem.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Adobe CS3 Master Collection - all of it, just for testing purposes
Adobe CS4 Master Collection (eventually! - and ditto)
Microsoft MapPoint - USA and Europe
Microsoft Streets & Trips
Microsoft Autoroute
Roxio 2009 (get the SP2 update from Roxio.com or Launch.exe won't.)
Jewel Quest 1, 2 and 3
Slingo (and its various incarnations)
Sophos Antivirus
NOD32 Antivirus
Microsoft Office 2007
Microsoft FrontPage 2003
Flashation 
Slowly installing the rest of my games (Sims 2 and all expansion packs)
Firefox 3.0
DivX 7 Pro
Xilisoft Audio & Video Converters (Ultimate)
Zune

All drivers are installed and working correctly (7-Ultimate 64bit), I have no issues in Device Manager (??!!!!!!)

SMBus Controller showed as driver not installed until I downloaded the Intel P35 chipset which would not install as an exe file, so I unrar'd it and pointed DevMan at the folder, it then installed the inf correctly.

All printer drivers OK (Canon ip4300, ip6700, Lexmark Optra S, and Canon ImageProGraff 6100D). Have yet to connect LiDE200 Scanner. 

Clean install of 7-HomePremium with anytime upgrade to Ultimate completed successfully.

I have one desktop that will not upgrade.... log files sent to MS. Rollback to Vista Ultimate completed without any difficulties.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

AutoCAD 2009 works great with Windows 7 for you engineers!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Google Chrome has issues with the 64-bit version of Windows 7. 32-bit works fine. This is a known issue that requires some minor tweaking.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

AIM 6.8.14.6 works
ComicReader works too 
PaintShop Pro 10.02 (with update for vista64) runs in bacic color tho..
WordPerfect X3
SlingPlayer 2.0.1.481


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

On a 64-bit Windows 7 Athlon 64 dual core system, I installed the BOINC manager and am running [email protected] and [email protected] No problems. 
The Media Center setup recognized an ATI HD-Wonder card and configured the ATSC tuner. No luck yet with a Hauppauge MCE tuner card. It wouldn't work with 64-bit Vista either.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Groundhog45 said:


> No luck yet with a Hauppauge MCE tuner card. It wouldn't work with 64-bit Vista either.


Which one?


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

PVR-150 has drivers at the Hauppauge website, as does the PVR-500. I'm not sure about the -250 and -350, they were certainly lacking 64 bit support for a long time. The big caveat for the ones that have drivers is that they can't utilize more than 4gb of RAM and I have 8gb in each of my 64 bit PCs. My PVR-150 currently resides in a 64 bit Server 2008 PC! Works fine.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

IIP said:


> Which one?


It's a PVR-250 MCE. I'm digging a little deeper into the support site and may have a newer driver than I was using. I'll give it a try.

Edit: Nope, only a 32-bit driver for that card.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

These are all working fine.

utorrent 1.8.1
Forte Agent 5.0/32.1170
TimeRC v2.0
Auction Sentry 3.0.11
TomTom Home 2
BitPim
WinRar 3.00 b5


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

RealVNC does not work


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I am moving Microsoft Live Mesh from incompatible to compatible... it has been fixed to run in Windows 7. Simply go to the Mesh web site and download the software for Vista 32 or 64 bit and the patch is built in.

Larry


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Incompatible:
Adobe Audition 3.0 and 2.0

Compatible and very usable as alternative to above:
Adobe Soundbooth CS4

(was creating ringtones for my new Windows Mobile 6.1 phone!)

64 bit Windows 7 Ultimate w/8gb and Quad Core


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, sorry, Hauppauge offer very little 64 bit support. I'm thinking their reasoning is that you'll purchase a PVR-500 or PVR-150 instead.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

MapPoint 2009 (USA) will NOT install!!!


----------



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

CoriBright said:


> MapPoint 2009 (USA) will NOT install!!!


_ have it installed on my system_


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Something that might help with compatibility issues, especially with installer problems:

This fix for the MSI installer (I know, that was likely redundant) seems to also have fixed my ability to install DIRECTV2PC:


> 1. Open a Command Prompt as Administrator
> 2. Type reg delete HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\SQMClient\Windows\DisabledSessions /va /f and press enter.


Got it from a pop up that went away, so I had to go find it again: http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2009/01/w...staller_bug_and_get_apps_running_again-2.html

Good luck!
Tom


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I finished loading up all of my Steam-powered games. It appears that the games that require the DOSBox emulation emulation will freeze up. Other games seem to be working fine.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Trillian Pro runs fine


----------



## flynn337 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mark Holtz said:


> Google Chrome has issues with the 64-bit version of Windows 7. 32-bit works fine. This is a known issue that requires some minor tweaking.


For your convenience, here's the fix. Worked for me:
http://www.blogsdna.com/1900/how-to-run-google-chrome-on-windows-7-64-bit-version.htm


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Windows 7 does not like Quicken 2003(installed, but keep getting error codes), but does like Quickbooks 2008.


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Blackberry Desktop and Harmony desktp work with W7 x64 perfectly


----------

